# Check out my video from today



## cpowel10 (Mar 6, 2008)

I finally figured out how to upload to youtube and took a video of myself shooting 60 yards today, what yall think?  I only had 1:40 worth of time on my card so I had to hurrrry but I did pretty good to be shooting at the black dot I painted on.  I'm shooting my new Martin Firecat.  You can tell I'm not used to the binary style cams, I used to be a single cam guy 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2WaT-OOWJ-Q&rel=0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2WaT-OOWJ-Q&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## deerbuster (Mar 6, 2008)

Pretty lookin group there clint, now can you do that in the wood... Good Job


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 6, 2008)

Good shooting.  But the walk to the target was very reminiscent of "Blair Witch Project."


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 6, 2008)

Eric I'm pretty good on a target, but not so good on a deer.

for 2007 I sent an arrow through a does shoulder at 25 yards, a bucks guts at 18 (killed him), and a bucks spine at 20.  I get the fever bad!

The video makes me feel sick, I didn't even think about the blair witch!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Mar 6, 2008)

I liked that little swivel hip move you did everytime you drew that Firecat back.  Looked like you were dodging a mad hornet or sumptin.

Pretty dang good shooting though brother!


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 6, 2008)

put the camera on you so we can see you draw and release the bow.  All I could see is your roach stompers


Good shootin


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 6, 2008)

quackwacker said:


> put the camera on you so we can see you draw and release the bow.  All I could see is your roach stompers
> 
> 
> Good shootin



He's too ugly....But them roach stompers are nice lookin 

Fine shootin....


----------



## cpowel10 (Mar 6, 2008)

fatboy84 said:


> He's too ugly....But them roach stompers are nice lookin
> 
> Fine shootin....



I was looking out for myself, I don't want to have to buy a new camera!  Or cause any woodyites to go blind. 

The hip shake has become a part of my form with this harsh drawing bow , gotta get rid of that before season starts


----------



## deerbuster (Mar 7, 2008)

cpowel10 said:


> I was looking out for myself, I don't want to have to buy a new camera!  Or cause any woodyites to go blind.
> 
> The hip shake has become a part of my form with this harsh drawing bow , gotta get rid of that before season starts



Yea I was wonderin what u were doin when you were drawin your bow


----------



## biggtruxx (Mar 7, 2008)

perty good shootin


----------



## Hunterrs (Mar 7, 2008)

Good shooting but you need to put your bow in the other hand.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 23, 2008)

I liked the Video thing maybe you can put a thread on how to do that so others can show action shots..BTW good shooting @ 60 looks like mine at 40..lol


----------



## Matt Sowell (Mar 23, 2008)

good shootin


----------

